# Seeking new rp partners(NSFW/Kinky)



## Coltshan000 (Sep 14, 2021)

Howdy all, am on the hunt for new friends to make exciting and kinky stories with in a variety of settings and fandoms as well.

Looking for switch partner to do an longterm story rp with nsfw fun. Roughly 50/50 Story to sex ratio. Give or take.  Probably have some sort of plot where our own characters interact with Canon and oc characters alike.


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi, I'm looking for someone to rp with


----------



## Coltshan000 (Sep 19, 2021)

Bump


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

50/50? That's a lot of sex tbh.


----------



## Yatho (Sep 19, 2021)

I'd be down to rp with you if you're still looking for someone


----------



## Coltshan000 (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> 50/50? That's a lot of sex tbh.


Entirely adjustable my friend.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 20, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Howdy all, am on the hunt for new friends to make exciting and kinky stories with in a variety of settings and fandoms as well.
> 
> Looking for switch partner to do an longterm story rp with nsfw fun. Roughly 50/50 Story to sex ratio. Give or take.  Probably have some sort of plot where our own characters interact with Canon and oc characters alike.



Always up to discuss some fun ideas through PM, feel free to  drop a line! <_the cat grabs a notepad and starts jotting down ideas...>_


----------



## Coltshan000 (Sep 23, 2021)

Still open.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 25, 2021)

I might be interested.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Nov 5, 2021)

Bump


----------

